# Deciding on a bird for my situation.



## CuriousKathryn (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello,
I am a complete novice to birds, keeping birds, handling birds etc. However, I have an interest in keeping one. I am 16 and have a large bedroom to myself, although I also have a spare bedroom which I could haggle from my parents. Still, I may have to move away for college in 3-4 years so there may be some upheaval in my life then. There are two dogs in our household, however they are not allowed upstairs where I plan on keeping my hypothetical bird.
I have limited spending money, although I am fairly confident my parents could help me with vet bills in the near future if necessary.
I am not dead-set on getting a bird at all yet, but if I do decide later on, I need proper advice so I don't dive headfirst into getting a bird which will live 50+ years! _I understand that keeping a bird comes with the same responsibility as a dog or cat, and appreciate that there will be a lot of work involved._
I would want a bird which I could handle/pet, that doesn't have an _awfully_ long lifespan (10 years or less) and I don't mind the colouring at all. It would need to be fairly quiet (for a bird, anyway) so I don't disturb the rest of my family! A bird which is relatively simple to train and won't appear on a 'My Cat from Hell' bird edition!

If anyone has any advice, tips, suggestions or warnings, or if you feel like it isn't the right time in my life to get a bird at all, please let me know.


----------



## Nagini (Jan 13, 2014)

it may be best to wait and get college/uni out of the way first. it would be good to know the kind of bird you are interested in and advise from there.


----------



## CuriousKathryn (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm interested in getting either a peach-faced lovebird or masked lovebird. They are small, fairly quiet and seem quite cuddly! Thanks for the advice, I'm really just getting research out of the way so I can get a bird when I'm like 20-25


----------



## Dustyfluff (Aug 20, 2015)

I couldn't recommend Zebra finches enough. They are small but do like to have as much space as you can afford them, the also are best kept in pairs, but they don't have to be a male and female pair. They are quite quiet really compared to canaries etc, mostly beeping and if male doing a really weird little song every now and then.

If you can get hand reared ones they will be handleable (is that a word?!) otherwise not so much but they do at least get used to you. I have 4 zebra finches and 2 Bengalese/society finches (which are also excellent, the male song sounds like a robot) both breeds are smaller than a sparrow.

They are easy to care for and are sweet and funny little things who enjoy a swing and those nesting material baskets you can shred at (mine are always covering the place in it!) Plus its super fun watching them eat a waxworm which I give them as a treat.

Diamond Doves are also easy to care for and a little smaller than a starling, but are that size whilst looking like a teeeeeeny pigeon! They have a very mellow coo and can be tamed, particularly if you only have one. Mine lost her 'husband' a while back and has started cooing to me and making affectionate grrring noises.

Some ideas anyway, take a gander at them on google, photos, youtube vids, caresheets etc.

And good luck! My finches and doves have helped me cope with trauma and depression, they make me happy every day.

Oh and ive posted some pics below - Top pic has a zebra finch (orange face male) Diamond Dove and behind her is a Bengalese finch hiding!
Fluffydust


----------



## Dustyfluff (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## StripeyTheCat123 (Aug 28, 2015)

I'd go with canaries. You have to clean their cage at least once a week (it takes about 10 minutes) and change their water everyday (less than a minute). I'd recommend a filter for the water. They are so sweet when you tame them and the males sing fantastically.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

CuriousKathryn said:


> I'm interested in getting either a peach-faced lovebird or masked lovebird. They are small, fairly quiet and seem quite cuddly! Thanks for the advice, I'm really just getting research out of the way so I can get a bird when I'm like 20-25


I think they are happiest kept in pairs.


----------



## BrackenFlight (Mar 9, 2015)

If you want a quiet bird, with a lower life span, dont get any kind of parrot or love bird. They can be quiet noisey, and if not socialised properly or handled enough can actually be quite agressive, and often bond to only one person.
If its your first pet for yourself, I would say not to go for a bird, but if you do want one, then I 100% seccond finches!!!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Lurcherlad said:


> I think they are happiest kept in pairs.


 I agree with this. they're social birds and if you are out a lot , it's nice for them to have company


----------



## Tecknora (Oct 3, 2015)

Budgies make a lot of noise, but they are not loud. They are also easier to tame in my opinion, having my cousins budgie allowing me to touch him in three days, whilst my own cockatiel still dislikes any touching after a few months, yet steps up and has enjoyed scritches before. 
In the topic of cockatiels , cockatiels are LOUD and it pierces your ears, however only when they decide to scream. This can barely be heard though outside the room with door closed, and instead sounds like a distant bird. My bird also has been taught to whistle or beep to get attention, which was easily done by ignoring screaming and paying great amounts of attention to his soft sounds. This can go with any bird too.
In terms of age, I have no experience with fiches, but they do have a short life span, but don't like handling much, even if they will tolerate it. Budgies are more affectionate and also 'short life spAnned 'at a 15 yrs of age, although there are budgies who haven't lived as many years. I absolutely adore cockatiels in terms of affection and curiosity once they get to know you , they are also easy-ish to tame depending on age, experience And how compatible he is with you, but they are known to live up to 30 years.
I also realised that the bigger the size of the bird, the longer they live, with some exceptions of course.
Hope you find a wonderful ball of feather


----------

